# private bloods RVH



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

hi folks
I need to get  hormone profile bloods taken ( FSH, LH, Oestadiol and Prolactin) ON DAY 1 of my cycle with results back on the same day, I know RFC  do private bloods but do you have to phone a book with them in advance or can you just show up on the morning? Where do you go etc, etc
Would appreciate guidance for some of you professionals


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi
I would say you prob have to make an appt as they are always busy. Can the nurse in your docs surgery not do them?

Jillyhen


----------

